# Flaws



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I know we're all the best hangers and finishers the world has to offer, but I feel like admitting one of my flaws.

I can spray a nice knockdown, but I can never get one to match just right. I know I should just skim coat the whole lid, but what a pain in the a$$.

Come on fellas....admit 'em if you got 'em:blink:


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Well some times I get a little bit cockey about my abiltyto do multiple tasks well.and slip up and mess up somthing verry simple.and thats verry humbleing


SlimPickins said:


> I know we're all the best hangers and finishers the world has to offer, but I feel like admitting one of my flaws.
> 
> I can spray a nice knockdown, but I can never get one to match just right. I know I should just skim coat the whole lid, but what a pain in the a$$.
> 
> Come on fellas....admit 'em if you got 'em:blink:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

I hope we're talking strictly drywall because otherwise there's not enough bandwidth for my answer here. 
When hanging board I should take an extra measurement sometimes to get a better fit but I guess since I'm also the taper I get a little lazy.:whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

smisner50s said:


> Well some times I get a little bit cockey about my abiltyto do multiple tasks well.and slip up and mess up somthing verry simple.and thats verry humbleing


I get cocky too, and I'm constantly reminded that I'm not quite as good as I think I am:yes:




mudslingr said:


> I hope we're talking strictly drywall because otherwise there's not enough bandwidth for my answer here.
> When hanging board I should take an extra measurement sometimes to get a better fit but I guess since I'm also the taper I get a little lazy.:whistling2:


I'll let you off the hook, and we can stick to drywall  I'd never leave the computer if I had to type everything that's wrong with me! I err on the other side with hanging...I want my boards to look so perfect that I end up having to trim a smidge off. I've even started beveling almost all of my cuts so I can gently force them in if they're too tight, when I could just as easily take an 1/8th off and save a lot of extra work.

Thanks for being honest guys!


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm too much of a perfectionist:whistling2:.........Something tells me you won't let that one fly

One , still trying to find the perfect KD
I'm messy with my tools, Me and cazna could not work together. For example, I stick all my tools, (boxes,angle heads etc...) in a tool box with a cup of water in the bottom, I don't even wash them down or nothing. The Bazooka I will just bag it sometimes. Hand tools I don't care about at all. Basically when I'm done I'm done, the tools get tossed in the truck. I'm not a moaning person, so I tend to be a slow starter, that's when I clean my gear.

My truck is the worlds biggest pig pen too. Today I filled 3 mud boxes of garbage that was knee deep on the passengers side, Which Happens to be 2buckjr's side of the truck, who is the bigger pig

I don't like pricing job's, I get a bit nervous doing it, and I'm too blunt or honest which can be a bad thing. I guess I do ok at it, from what I have asked of customers later. I prefer running crews better, (organizing). I also tend to price to low sometimes, on the small jobs. You feel guilty when you charge too much so..... That's why I do better at subbing sometimes, I'm better at taking control of a job.

And I am a perfectionist too, which makes it impossible to work with a SO CALLED equal, I can only work with under studies when taping. I'm at a point where this trade is boring now, it's not a career no more.....it's just a Mac job now


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

I hate bidding off plans, always going to think I am going to screw it up. On the other hand I can walk into a house and do a board count an be dead on everytime. I am a little lazy on my hanging also, since I am finishing it. An I look like I dumped a bucket of mud on me at the end of the day, use my pants to clean my knife.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Your right 2buck, That would drive me nuts if your gear was like that, BUT, I clean to much so you would be faster and more productive than me, I Suck at pricing and asking for money or extras, Over fussy, and sweat the small stuff too much for my own good, I tend to over think **** and make it harder than it needs to be, But we are who we are and im getting by ok so its all good.........ish. I Think....or hope?? Dam, over thinking things again :whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Sorry Slim . I just can't think of anything.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Mudslinger said:


> I always say your not going fast enough if you don't miss something.:whistling2:


Or not spaced out enough! I always miss something, but only when I'm working with someone else. That's weird, I just realized that.



2buckcanuck said:


> I'm too much of a perfectionist.........Something tells me you won't let that one fly
> 
> One , still trying to find the perfect KD
> I'm messy with my tools, Me and cazna could not work together. For example, I stick all my tools, (boxes,angle heads etc...) in a tool box with a cup of water in the bottom, I don't even wash them down or nothing. The Bazooka I will just bag it sometimes. Hand tools I don't care about at all. Basically when I'm done I'm done, the tools get tossed in the truck. I'm not a moaning person, so I tend to be a slow starter, that's when I clean my gear.
> ...


I'm cringing at the notion of all your dried up filthy tools. Are you one of those guys who leaves his knife sticking in a half pan of mud overnight?  However, our trucks sound a lot alike...everyday I get pissed at myself because the passenger's seat is such a mess, and things slide all over the place. I keep my tool bags on the front floor in case I need them for ANY job, and that's how I am with everything... "Oh, this could be useful someday maybe perhaps and there's an off chance I'll use it once in the next 10 years....I should throw it in the cab".

And, I'm learning to treat myself a little better when giving people numbers, but I kill myself when working for friends. I give them too much of a break, and if I'm going to do that I should slip their work in on weekends as side cash so it doesn't hurt as much.




cazna said:


> Your right 2buck, That would drive me nuts if your gear was like that, BUT, I clean to much so you would be faster and more productive than me, I Suck at pricing and asking for money or extras, Over fussy, and sweat the small stuff too much for my own good, I tend to over think **** and make it harder than it needs to be, But we are who we are and im getting by ok so its all good.........ish. I Think....or hope?? Dam, over thinking things again


Yep. All of the above. I clean hand tools multiple times throughout the day. How can I be so neurotic about cleanliness at work and be such a slob at home?




moore said:


> Sorry Slim . I just can't think of anything.


:brows:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

moore said:


> Sorry Slim . I just can't think of anything.


Just kidding . On ceiling seams I sometimes leave too much mud under tape .
1 or 2 seams per house. Makes for a nice long butt joint.
High shoulders on a bead or two,, when I'm in a hurry[ being pushed] I can make more work for myself . I could go on. In the end ,, I make it right.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I'm too much of a perfectionist:whistling2:.........Something tells me you won't let that one fly
> 
> One , still trying to find the perfect KD
> I'm messy with my tools, Me and cazna could not work together. For example, I stick all my tools, (boxes,angle heads etc...) in a tool box with a cup of water in the bottom, I don't even wash them down or nothing. The Bazooka I will just bag it sometimes. Hand tools I don't care about at all. Basically when I'm done I'm done, the tools get tossed in the truck. I'm not a moaning person, so I tend to be a slow starter, that's when I clean my gear.
> ...


Brace yourself Canza.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> Brace yourself Canza.


Dam!! I neary fell off my seat :blink: Clean your truck you grubby bugger :yes::jester: Looks like you got a light fettish going on there moore, Not that i can talk, Got me a 66 led bayco yesterday, And a twin stand 500w last week. :whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cazna said:


> Dam!! I neary fell off my seat :blink: Clean your truck you grubby bugger :yes::jester: Looks like you got a light fettish going on there moore, Not that i can talk, Got me a 66 led bayco yesterday, And a twin stand 500w last week. :whistling2:


Half of those halogens don't work. Half the time. The led does not put out
lots of light, but there's no glare. We need a 200 led ,,, better yet 400 :yes:
I repair halogen lights daily ! Cheap ones,, high dollar ones.
Sorry slim I went off topic. I'm losing my sight. Cant read these post without glasses . The lights at work are very Important for me.
And by the way,,, When I hang [ seldom] I precut boxes small ,, then trim,, and still miss a few.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

moore said:


> Brace yourself Canza.


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

I thought I had the messy truck. I did clean the front seat and all the garbage a few days ago.








other than that, I would say my biggest flaw is when I'm sanding a job in the morning or the middle of the day, I tend to not hit all the touchups and dont clean up as well, try to rush it so I can get to another job. At the end of the day if I have to stay a little longer to make everything perfect I do. I dont like how inconsistent that aspect of my work is. I also dont clean up as well for small homeowner jobs, mainly bathroom ceilings....for some reason, if its not for a regular builder of mine, I "forget" to wipe the dust off the bottom back of the toilet bowl.:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MY truck is dirtier than yours.:thumbup:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

moore said:


> MY truck is dirtier than yours.:thumbup:


THAT'S gonna be tough to beat ! :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> THAT'S gonna be tough to beat ! :yes: :thumbsup:


:lol::lol::lol:you right!


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

My biggest flaw is I'm too easy on my employees. I should have fired both of them long ago I always give them another chance. One more time someone misses a sanding day though they're fired no questions.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

cleaned mine over the weekend:thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> MY truck is dirtier than yours.:thumbup:


I don't know, We could be about the same:whistling2:
2buckjr needs a place to plop his butt, But if he misses a few days, it can take him 5 minutes to clear his seat so.......

And 2buckjr said where I'm lacking at work is......."when I half to bend over to do something" :furious:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> Brace yourself Canza.


AWESOME photo!!!:thumbup:


----------

